# installation SDL



## vibra (14 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai un mac OS X, et j'utilise Xcode pour programmer en C.
J'ai essayé d'installer la librairie SDL, mais je n'y suis pas parvenu. Je sollicite donc votre aide.
J'ai trouvé des information pour l'installer à l'adresse suivante : (il faut descendre un peu).
http://www.siteduzero.com/tuto-3-5252-1-installation-de-la-sdl.html#ss_part_3
Là où je bloque c'est quand on me demande de prendre le dossier SDL.framework car je ne le trouve pas. Bref si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider svp


----------



## grumff (14 Mars 2008)

T'as pas du télécharger ce qu'il fallait alors, je viens de la charger pour voir, chez moi c'est à la racine de l'image disque.
C'est bien ça que tu as pris ?
http://www.libsdl.org/release/SDL-1.2.13.dmg


----------



## vibra (14 Mars 2008)

Non moi j'avais "SDL-devel-1.2.13-extras.dmg" je ve demande où tu l'a trouvé ? Merci, je vais essayer avec celui là.


----------



## vibra (14 Mars 2008)

J'ai encore un problème : il faut copierles deux dossiers TemplatesForProjectBuilder et TemplatesForXcode, et placer les copies dans le dossier suivant :
Macintosh HD/Developer/Library/Xcode/Project Templates/ (for system-wide).
Le problème est que le dossier Library n'existe pas dans mon dissoer Developer. Où dois-je donc les mettre ?


----------



## tatouille (14 Mars 2008)

vibra a dit:


> J'ai encore un problème : il faut copierles deux dossiers TemplatesForProjectBuilder et TemplatesForXcode, et placer les copies dans le dossier suivant :
> Macintosh HD/Developer/Library/Xcode/Project Templates/ (for system-wide).
> Le problème est que le dossier Library n'existe pas dans mon dissoer Developer. Où dois-je donc les mettre ?



si tu es sous leo tu as besoin de recompiler depuis la source


----------



## grumff (14 Mars 2008)

vibra a dit:


> Non moi j'avais "SDL-devel-1.2.13-extras.dmg" je ve demande où tu l'a trouvé ? Merci, je vais essayer avec celui là.



Sur le site officiel.


En français Library se dit Bibliothèque...  Je te laisse en déduire ce qu'il faut en déduire. 

Mais je suppose que la remarque de tatouille est à prendre en compte également...  Bon courage.


----------



## vibra (14 Mars 2008)

Non, je ne suis pas sous leo, je suis sous tigre.
Et puis dans mon dossier developer il n'y a pas non plus bibliotheque


----------



## vibra (14 Mars 2008)

Ok, c'est bon, j'ai trouvé où il faut les mettre :
disque dur MD/Biblothèque/Application Support/Apple/Developer Tools/Project Templates.
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## grumff (14 Mars 2008)

De rien.


----------

